# Do You Baby Talk to Your Dogs?



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

just curious who baby talks to their dogs. i almost always do and my wife always does. unless we're pissed at them for something.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

never did it with my dogs or kids.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometimes I catch myself doing it


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Of course, mainly when he has been so good!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I did one time....and then my dog bit me....guess she felt it was condescending.

SuperG


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

I try not to most of the time, but it depends on which dog and what they're doing. 

Xavier doesn't listen that well with baby talk. Say he brings me a toy, I tell him to drop it... if I say it in a sweet or baby talk voice, he just looks at me like, "what...?" but if I use a more normal or commanding tone, it's dropped immediately and he's ready to fetch again. 

Sophie loves baby talk. She's a long haired dachshund and absolutely the most loving dog we've ever owned. She loves to snuggle and get hugs, and if you use a rough tone with her, she looks like you've destroyed her entire world. She's very dramatic.

B'Elanna responds best (so far) to a normal/commanding tone when you want her to do something and a baby talk/excited voice when she's being praised. So she's still on the fence


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I find myself doing it with Ruger sometimes. Usually when I'm telling him he's my "most handsomest boy" and calling him Ruga-Ru.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I do alot of the time. I hate to admit it, but I even have a "voice" for him and make him talk back to me. Ridiculous, I know, but fun. Newlie likes the soft voice and usually runs over to be petted. However, I do have to switch to the commanding voice when I am giving commands or correcting him for some infraction.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i even speak to julie and rambo in totally different baby voices and speech patterns. for rambo it's more a doofy masculine voice and i stretch out the vowels. with julie i talk real high pitched and squeeze the vowels in tight. i also have different voices for the cats.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i even speak to julie and rambo in totally different baby voices and speech patterns. for rambo it's more a doofy masculine voice and i stretch out the vowels. with julie i talk real high pitched and squeeze the vowels in tight. i also have different voices for the cats.


Good, I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I baby talk when it comes to puppies or with dogs that I know personally. It always gets their tails and butts wiggly.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I talk to Kaiju a lot, but usually it's my normal voice like I'm talking to one of my friends. I do tend to baby talk though when I'm praising him for doing something well in training or while he's getting cuddles on the bed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Only to my pet mousies. Never to the dogs or my children. Actually one of my pups at about 9 weeks of age, hid behind me when a lady came over to him with "Oooooooohhhh, a puppieieieieie" in a squealing voice. She asked me if he was afraid of people so I answered that he had never heard this kind of voice. I guess he needed more of this type of socialization. One trainer called that "idiot-proofing"


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, smart trainer! "Idiot proofing" is exactly what I call it as well!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Sadly... I do sometimes. I can't help it *shrug*

When I'm correcting him or training him, I will use a normal/assertive tone of voice. When we are playing or snuggling though I baby talk him. He is such a flirt and likes to give kisses. I call him my little lover boy and use a high pitched voice. He probably thinks I've lost my mind. Haha

Sailor was the same too... Usually a baby talk tone of voice, but sometimes a normal tone.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Umm...yes. I catch myself doing it sometimes lol. Especially in the morning, I also let them jump on me in the morning too, Tyson loves giving hugs, dexter love it too and Shiggs has never jumped up once.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I never babytalk my little Lena Beana, or my Della Bella, or my Boogie Bear

OK I do. I swear it's ingrained in me. I've been really working on it...Bear likes the baby talk. If I baby talk and tickle him, he fat butt starts wagging and he rolls around like a big fuzzy rolly polly. Kinda hard not to when they do stuff like that


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

No, but that is because she is a service dog. I do baby talk to her sister.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, and I hope she likes it and it doesn't annoy her like it does my family members. Every day when I come home from work she hops in my bed and snuggles up to me and I talk to her in the baby voice, she hasn't run away yet


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I can't stand it. I just talk to them. I talk to them all the time. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No, I do not.

I do have little "pet" names for them, like Smitty is "Mr. Grey Whiskers". I use an affectionate tone but not higher pitched or lower pitched voice or adding any extra syllables to their names.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well, I thought I'd give it another try and try some baby talk on my dog since it seems so popular...last time I tried baby talk to her she bit me. So, this time, I'm keeping my focus on her muzzle just in case she does the same thing. So I says to her I say “Whoose a prettyy baybeee?” and boom out of nowhere she catches me with a left cross to the face...now I have 3 scratches about 4 inches long across my face and nose.

SuperG


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry SuperG But that's too funny...
Thanks I needed that, more snow and ice today and tomorrow, did I mention I was at the Dentist this afternoon.:crazy:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Well, I thought I'd give it another try and try some baby talk on my dog since it seems so popular...last time I tried baby talk to her she bit me. So, this time, I'm keeping my focus on her muzzle just in case she does the same thing. So I says to her I say “Whoose a prettyy baybeee?” and boom out of nowhere she catches me with a left cross to the face...now I have 3 scratches about 4 inches long across my face and nose.
> 
> SuperG


You asked her who the pretty baby was, she was trying to say "you are!" hahahah!


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson (Jun 18, 2015)

Of course I do. Who doesn't?


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

Who's a good boy.....You're a good boy....yes you are.......you're the best Bruno there is.....

Ok, yes, I baby talk my dog. I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm the dumbest human ever.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Only to my pet mousies. Never to the dogs or my children. Actually one of my pups at about 9 weeks of age, hid behind me when a lady came over to him with "Oooooooohhhh, a puppieieieieie" in a squealing voice. She asked me if he was afraid of people so I answered that he had never heard this kind of voice. I guess he needed more of this type of socialization. One trainer called that "idiot-proofing"


This made me laugh.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Instead of baby talk, I sing a Bubble Guppies song to Finn.
He loves it and won't take his eyes off me when I sing it.
Plus he tips his head side to side. 

When his trainer says, Get your dog's attention, I whisper the tune and people have asked me how do I get him to look at me for so long...and they ask what am I saying to him. So funny!!!!!

But, It's my little secret.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro gets Sweetheart and Darling a lot. I only see my husband every couple of months for a couple of days so I'm guessing that's why I do it...maybe.


----------



## Shawn D MacNeil (Aug 4, 2015)

Wouldnt so much call it Baby talk as much as speaking to them in a way that they seem to respond to better


----------



## roxieyap (Jul 14, 2015)

When Belgic was still a pup, I used to talk to him like he was a child. I talked slowly as I would when I talked with my 3-year old son. But I learned to give him the stern voice too especially when I was disciplining him. So in a way, he knew from the tone of my voice is I was playing with him or I was scolding him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Of course!!!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When I catch myself making silly baby talk when I am giving my dog a good scruff ruffle and petting, I call it my "happy dog petting noises". My hubby has some silly noises he makes when their work is done and he gives the dog a nice big fur ruffle.


----------

